# Is Deviantart broken?



## silverbullet1080 (Aug 25, 2010)

Some parts of the site load but for 99% of the site I get the Website Cannot Be Found error.  I'll, for example be able to load http://orioto.deviantart.com/art/Departure...orioto&qo=0, and click on and open my messages, but I can't seem to open anything else.  Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## I am r4ymond (Aug 25, 2010)

Um, everything's loaded for me when I go to that website. Maybe it's your internet connection?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 25, 2010)

Switch DNS servers.
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/


----------



## Urza (Aug 25, 2010)

I can only hope.


----------

